# So who has been here since the beginning?



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I recently ran across a thread about an internet article published in 2000 that notes that Hank Hagquest (is that hankster?) was hosting a web site way before then on RC cars.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/568258-epilogue-1-thing-would-not-die.html


I havent looked back into the archives for the RC sections yet, but the oldest thread I have been able to find so far is from March 9, 2000 in the Johnny Lightning Diecast Subforum when Playing Mantis moved their blog here.

Another member noted an August 2000 thread in the Modeling section which correspond to the Polar Lights Modeling Forum also moving here from Playing Mantis.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Well...It looks like I've been here since sometime in 2004. I have no idea about when or how I heard about Hobby Talk to join up. Picked up some useful information here over the years.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you lose time in one of the server glitches for your join date? I havent been able to find exactly when either of those occured yet. But based on your current join date - you would have joined up in the second year of the first two forums then! Thanks for being here so long with HobbyTalk! :cheers2:

Looking around in the archives the two earliest threads are both from 11/18/03 and talk about the brand new forums starting up. Those are now the Stock Box & Collecting and the Modeling/Customizings boards currently here in this section.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/112-slot-car-box-stock-collecting/68192-box-stock-form.html

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/114-s...mizing/68213-new-forum-just-saying-hello.html


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

There have been changes, glitches, downtimes, etc....over the years. Eventually things get back to normal...or the new normal as it may be. Always stop in here to see what is up.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been here since 2006


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*time here*

i joined in april 2008


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I was hanging around before Adam and Eve got kicked out of the garden!:grin2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I think I helped plow the garden...RM


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've been here since May 2004. Most of the guys who were on here from the beginning are gone. Some guys have a "Join Date" back to 1999. I don't know when Hobby Talk began. A friend of mine told me about it then. 

This is my first post in months. Don't get as much time to as I use to. I miss the chat room. That was fun. It's a shame it's gone. 

Randy.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I joined in 2007, was trying to put together a track for my son and his friends, and it grew from there.

Boosted


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*been here since.......*

Hi,
been here since 9/10/2010 (had to look it up...) :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:

& YES I too Miss "Chat-Room" :crying:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Have been here since 2010. Just stumbled across this site back then. Joined when Hank still owned the site and seen the mess the new owners made of it. Many good guys have since left. Miss the chat rooms.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I think I was around 2000. I haven't posted here in a LONG time... just happened to check in today and saw this and figured I'd post something to see what they have for me as a join date...

haven't had much time for the hobby, though I still have my 4-lane in the basement, still run a few laps now and then, and still pick up cars when i see them at yard sales or flea markets or thrift stores or antique stores...

--rick

edit: huh. 2002. i thought it was earlier than that. i know i rediscovered slot cars through a Tjet, Vibe, and Atlas yard sale purchase in 2000 or 2001...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been here since Dec. 2004. Still check in every day. Really miss the activity that used to go on here.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

hojoe said:


> Still check in every day. Really miss the activity that used to go on here.
> hojoe


Same here...Start posting some pics guys, always wanting to see cool cars, dioramas, tracks, anything...
I starting using Imgur as a host, works pretty good...RM


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I was a prior HT lurker and later joined in 5/07. I used to enjoy posting pics as responses to thread topics and offering Trades thru Swap & Sell. Now with the recent Photo Bucket glitch I haven't posted any pics until I figure
out a new 3rd party host server.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Imgur
Flickr
both easy and still free


----------



## M_Jones (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been here since 11-25-2007. I don't post much but I have learned a lot from the experts and enjoy my time here.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Any updates for our 21st year?


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I recently ran across a thread about an internet article published in 2000 that notes that Hank Hagquest (is that hankster?) was hosting a web site way before then on RC cars.
> 
> Epilogue 1: The Thing That Would Not Die
> 
> ...


Me but wasnt following as much since on FB, but ive left FB and now will be here 100%


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

2008 for me...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

December 2004 Never left, check every day.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Been here since... Jan 2000


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

Jan. 19, 2004
Holy cow time flies!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been since 2004, have to rely on the profile date since I suffer from cronic CRS... 

I do have very fond "memories" in my collection of slot and diecast cars that I know where they came from but not the details...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

hojoe said:


> December 2004 Never left, check every day.


Thank you for your dedication! 🤙


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

buzzinhornet said:


> Been here since... Jan 2000


Where you around on the original boards as well?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

N.H. Norman said:


> Jan. 19, 2004
> Holy cow time flies!


Thank you for your long term support! 🤙


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

jack0fall said:


> I've been since 2004, have to rely on the profile date since I suffer from cronic CRS...
> 
> I do have very fond "memories" in my collection of slot and diecast cars that I know where they came from but not the details...
> View attachment 314521
> View attachment 314522


I am a relative newbie compared to each of you but think this is the best diecast site around! Mostly because of the members and their sharing of information and photographs! Kudos to each of you for being a part of that legacy. 🤙


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like 2008 for me. I hate it when a BB changes providers and all of your stuff gets reset to zero. That has happened to me with a number of other slot BBs. It is a good thing that I do not measure my worth based on social media or the length of time on the BB and number of posts that I have.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Have been here since 2010. Just stumbled across this site back then. Joined when Hank still owned the site and seen the mess the new owners made of it. Many good guys have since left. Miss the chat rooms.


hey jeepmon..you still live up near high falls???


----------

